# Jemanden aus dem Netzwerk schmeißen :D



## gariman (10. August 2009)

*Jemanden aus dem Netzwerk schmeißen *

Hi,

ich wollte mal etwas fragen und zwar, ich wohne in einer WG und wir haben einen gemeinsamen Internetanschluß, allerdings bezahlt einer von denen nicht mehr regelmäßig und jetzt wollte ich denjenigen ausn Netzwerk schmeißen (W-Lan). Reicht es aus den Mac-Adressen Filter zu aktivieren bzw. denjenigen aus der Filter-Regel zu löschen oder muss ich den Netzwerkschlüssel ändern, darauf hab ich nämlich keine Lust . 
btw.: das Modem ist eine Fritzbox, weiß jetzt aber nicht genau welche


----------



## Demcy (10. August 2009)

*AW: Jemanden aus dem Netzwerk schmeißen *

MAC-Adressen-Filter reicht eig aus . Probier es doch einfach


----------



## Olstyle (10. August 2009)

*AW: Jemanden aus dem Netzwerk schmeißen *

MAC-Adressen kann man relativ einfach fälschen, aber wenn dein Mitbewohner in PC-Dingen nicht gerade sehr erfahren ist wird er das wohl kaum machen.


----------



## gariman (10. August 2009)

*AW: Jemanden aus dem Netzwerk schmeißen *

Ok, danke, ne so gut kennt der sich nicht mit PCs aus


----------



## DrSin (10. August 2009)

*AW: Jemanden aus dem Netzwerk schmeißen *



Olstyle schrieb:


> MAC-Adressen kann man relativ einfach fälschen, aber wenn dein Mitbewohner in PC-Dingen nicht gerade sehr erfahren ist wird er das wohl kaum machen.



Zumal er dann noch eine erlaubte Macadresse braucht


----------

